# nubian or la mancha



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

I am wishing to grow my herd of a male & female Nigerian Dwarf. I have heard it could work to breed my buck to a Nubian or la mancha for a good result of milk production. Has anyone else done this? which breed is better for milking? I get good milk from my female but it is so very little in quantity. She had a kid about 6 weeks ago that I rehomed. Did not need another male goat. New to all this but very excited about the possibilities. Thanks for any input.

Ms Mac in East Texas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have all three of those breeds, personally, the LaManchas have stollen my heart! I love both the other breeds, and can't see myself without them, but I just love those Manchies!  

I have seen minis of both breeds, want am not sure which would milk better, but either of them will milk better then your Nigierian more then likely


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I too am partial to lamancha...they are docile, quiet and sweet..plus yummy milk...and I love thier tiny ears!! Kids can have either Nigerian ears or lamancha..


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I am partial to Nubians, but that is in part due to the fact that I have Nubians already. But I know of at least one breeder who runs a decently-sized dairy that has switched from Nubians to LaManchas. I just love the ears that flop like girly pigtails behind their heads when they run.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Lamanchas tend to give more milk and be quieter and more docile, Nubians tend to have higher butterfat and be noisier. BUT it will all depend on the individual. Regardless of breed, if you pick a low-quality doe, you're not going to get high production OR high butterfat.
Pick the breed that seems more attractive to you. But if they're equally attractive, I would lean just a little toward Lamancha. The Nigerian buck will contribute his tendency toward high butterfat, and you'll get more quantity by crossing him with a Lamancha.
Again, it's much more important to pick a GOOD individual of whatever breed you choose. Your buck's milking background is also important.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks for all the good advice. I am sure the next addition will be a La Mancha. It is great to be part of this Goat group.
Ms Mac


----------

